# Pit Viper



## orionmystery (Dec 14, 2013)

My friends and I found four pit vipers in one night.


Trimeresurus (Popeia) fucata





Trimeresurus (Popeia) fucata IMG_0070 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





Trimeresurus (Popeia) fucata IMG_0082 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





Trimeresurus (Popeia) fucata IMG_0083 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





Trimeresurus (Popeia) fucata IMG_0090 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Tropical reptiles & amphibians | Up Close with Nature


----------



## paigew (Dec 14, 2013)

Amazing! Where are you from that these are slithering around &#128559;


----------



## TJNY (Dec 14, 2013)

I would guess...Malaysia??


----------



## paigew (Dec 14, 2013)

LOL! I was on my phone when I typed that :blushing:


----------



## Tailgunner (Dec 14, 2013)

paigew said:


> Amazing! Where are you from that these are slithering around &#63023;



Austin Texas. 

Sorry, couldn't help my self


----------



## paigew (Dec 14, 2013)

Tailgunner said:


> paigew said:
> 
> 
> > Amazing! Where are you from that these are slithering around &#63023;
> ...



Nah, we have rattlesnakes, and water moccasins :shock:


----------



## Tailgunner (Dec 14, 2013)

paigew said:


> Tailgunner said:
> 
> 
> > paigew said:
> ...



Yup, probably a few Copperheads as wellwell, we have them here around Dallas anyhow.


----------

